# Looking for Bifidobacterium infantis 35624



## Fiona 123

HiDoes anyone know if you can buy Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 in th UK? Looked in Boots, H&B..Thanks Fiona


----------



## BQ

Fiona here's Align's page. http://www.aligngi.com/buy-alignThey have a phone number.. perhaps call & ask them if their product is available over there by you?


----------



## IanRamsay

Hi FionaIf you cant get the above here in the uk, find a good healthfood store and they will be able to order it for you in one form or another. you may have to order quite alot of it though. a company called cytoplan (uk) also do a multi strain in powder form that contains it in very large numbers. google them for info. cheersIan


----------



## MIRMAK

Did you try to look on ebay? Because I think that you can find a lot of stuff there and maybe even look not in UK zone (you can find pretty cheap shipping price even from USA).


----------



## Fiona 123

Found this on Bodykind web. Is this the one? from Biocare? say for babies?http://www.bodykind.com/search.asp?SearchS...mp;actionUrl=onBioCare Bifidobacterium Infantis - Fructooligosaccharide F.O.S. - 60g Powder Description Contents Ingredients Usage Notes BioCare Bifidobacterium Infantis - Fructooligosaccharide F.O.S. - 60g PowderBifidobacterium infantis is a probiotic powder ideally suited to supplementing the diet of new born babies and up to weaning. Bifidobacterium infantis has a unique role in human micro-ecology.At birth the gastrointestinal tract is sterile, and as such, is open to colonisation by many micro-organisms present in the environment.In breast-fed infants up to weaning, the initial microbial flora is dominated by Bifidobacteria, most notably Bifidobacterium infantis, with the Lactobacilli being in lower numbers and the Streptococci and Coliforms in lower numbers still.In bottle-fed infants, Bifidobacteria such as Bifidobacterium infantis are not normally present in high numbers and the flora is instead a mixture of Lactobacilli, Coliforms and Streptococci.Provides a single strain of Bifidobacterium infantis; Bifidobacteria are the main friendly intestinal bacteria in breast-fed infants; Bifidobacteria are able to outgrow potentially pathogenic organisms; Bifidobacterium infantis supports gut flora balance in infants up to weaning; Fructooligosaccharides (F.O.S.) when ingested, provide a specific food source for the growth of friendly intestinal bacteria; Dairy free; Vacuum packed for stability; Human strain and acid resistant. 60g Powder One gram (approx a quarter teaspoon) typically provides: Content Fructooligosaccharide (F.O.S.) 973.8mg Bifidobacterium infantis 26.3mg Providing 4 billion viable cells of (if stored correctly). Ingredients:Fructooligosaccharides (F.O.S.), Bifidobacterium infantis.Thanks


----------



## Fiona 123

anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M.

The right species, but other than that can't evaluate.Some IBSers find FOS makes the gassy more than it helps the probiotics.


----------



## cherrypie09

I have noticed that there are two different boxes of align. one says. Align Digestive Care Probiotic. the other saysAlign Daily Probiotic Supplement.Which is the right one to go for.


----------



## idkwia

Fiona 123 said:


> HiDoes anyone know if you can buy Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 in th UK? Looked in Boots, H&B..Thanks Fiona


The brand name for B Infantis 35624 is Align. I am in the UK and I could not find it being sold anywhere in the UK so I got it from here http://www.quick2you.com/store/index.cfm?frm=search and arrived quickly and safely 2 times.Good luck.


----------



## PeachyKeen

idkwia said:


> The brand name for B Infantis 35624 is Align. I am in the UK and I could not find it being sold anywhere in the UK so I got it from here http://www.quick2you.com/store/index.cfm?frm=search and arrived quickly and safely 2 times.Good luck.


If anyone is still looking for this/ has been directed here by a web search you can buy Align in the UK from Amazon.co.uk


----------

